# History of the Reformation in the 16th century, by D'Aubigne



## BertMulder (Jan 15, 2009)

With reference to this thread, which, for some reason is closed:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/history-reformation-16th-century-38195/#post474746

just received my copy, to which I had subscribed.

Is indeed a beautiful, quarto format, volume. 

Will have to check at home if it is indeed the whole thing, or an abridgment.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 15, 2009)

I got mine a couple weeks ago. And you're right. It's certainly beautiful.

So, how do I tell if it's abridged or not? I didn't even look...


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll have to compare it to the set from Springle Publications. And I also have access to a really old set...


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice. 

Well, please let me know when you find out.

But either way, I like what I got. 
And it's mighty thick, so if I read it and it's abridged, it'll still be quite an accomplishment.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 16, 2009)

I read it in PDF form last year but am delighted to have it in such a beautiful printing. The "old fashioned" look is great!

D'Aubigne was an historian when the term "believing historian" actually meant something. I found his tone refreshing in the context of 21st century historiagraphy.


----------



## jeffm05 (Jan 16, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> Will have to check at home if it is indeed the whole thing, or an abridgment.



I am actually reading this edition right now as well. 

This is the first time I've read it, so I can't authoritatively say that it is not abridged. However, given that it is a facsimile of the 1872 English edition and contains all 20 books, I don't think it has been abridged.

It is interesting to read the preface by D'Aubigne (written in 1869) where he bewails the proliferation of unauthorized translations in circulating in America. This seems to be the translation that D'Aubigne approved, and that ultimately provided him with royalty checks.

In my opinion it is a beautiful book and the illustrations add a lot to the narrative.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 22, 2009)

Was looking through it last nite, comparing it to the Sprinkle edition...

Different translators...

Sprinkle edition is 1875, this one is 1872

Sprinkle has way more footnotes...

Sprinkle does not have pictures

Otherwise, seems to be the whole hog (wonder what happened to the footnotes though...)


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder if in the Sprinkle edition, the footnotes are the editor/translator's? Often that's the case, and it may be here, too.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 22, 2009)

My birthday is coming up and I am going to give hubby a big hint.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 23, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> I wonder if in the Sprinkle edition, the footnotes are the editor/translator's? Often that's the case, and it may be here, too.




no, they seem to be the author's, as they are source references, be it usually in a foreign language...

I also have access to a really old set, should check the footnotes in that one...


----------

